# 8:00 pm



## Greg (May 19, 2009)

Sun hasn't set yet. Later evening riding season is here!!! Word.


----------



## rueler (May 19, 2009)

my favorite time of year!! When I start a ride at 4:30, I can get some serious miles in!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sun hasn't set yet. Later evening riding season is here!!! Word.



Is there any night riding for mountain bikers in the winter like night skiing..that would be mad steezy yo!!!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is there any night riding for mountain bikers in the winter like night skiing..that would be mad steezy yo!!!!!


Yeah, but you need to bring your own lights.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 19, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Yeah, but you need to bring your own lights.



what about glowsticks???


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> what about glowsticks???


heck yeah


----------



## MRGisevil (May 20, 2009)

Or some glow in the dark spokey dokes!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

if I ever become a bike rider again..I'm gonna ride all night long..JEA!!!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 20, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> if I ever become a bike rider again..I'm gonna ride all night long..JEA!!!


Again???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 20, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Again???



Yeah well I had a mountain bike in college but it was for transportation but I did like to ride down steps on it...coincidence???


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sun hasn't set yet. Later evening riding season is here!!! Word.



Woohoo!  Until June 22nd when it starts going the other way, of course that just means that ski season is getting closer. 

I love being able to get a longish ride in after work, even starting at 6pm. :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (May 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Sun hasn't set yet. Later evening riding season is here!!! Word.



Been taking advantage the last week or so!


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

We're good till at least 8:30 lately, even with overcast. Sweet!


----------

